# Recipes using baby cereal???



## dolfinluvr (Sep 8, 2004)

I have TONS of leftover baby cereal that I have acquired from WIC. Does anyone have any good recipes (I've been told there's one for cookies) to use up my zillion boxes of cereal???


----------



## sarahmae1 (Nov 11, 2002)

Yes... I just posted to a thread like this one. I have several recipes for the cereal to make things like baby cookies. I don't know if I can post them here or not, but you are welcome to PM or email me for them.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahmae1*
Yes... I just posted to a thread like this one. I have several recipes for the cereal to make things like baby cookies. I don't know if I can post them here or not, but you are welcome to PM or email me for them.

feel free to post your recipes here. No problem!


----------



## sarahmae1 (Nov 11, 2002)

Okay, I wasn't sure because of copy rights and all that... these are recipes that I have complied from various sources. Here you go:

Nutritious Banana-Oatmeal Cookies:
1cup enriched all-purpose flour (you can use unbleached or cracked wheat flour for more nutrition)
½ teaspoon baking soda
¾ teaspoon ground cinnamon (you should leave this out until your baby is 12 months old)
¼ teaspoon salt
¾ cup vegetable shortening
1 cup sugar (optional, you can substitute ½ cup juice and add an extra ½ cup of oatmeal)
1 large egg (if your baby is under 1yr., you can substitute 2 egg yolks, or 3Tbls. Applesauce)
2 or 3 bananas, mashed and very ripe (we recommend pureeing them to get ALL the lumps out)
2 ¼ cups infant oatmeal cereal (you can use regular rolled oats but you won't get the extra vitamins. When using rolled oats, use 1 ¾ cups oats and 1 ½ cups flour)

You can make these with or without the sugar depending on whether you would like to eat them too. It isn't a lot of sugar and the cookies aren't very sweet, so they are a good treat for your baby. This recipe will make 5 dozen baby sized cookies or 3 dozen regular sized cookies. (Juice will make cookies very soft.)
Directions:
1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees.
2. Combine flour, baking soda, cinnamon, and salt in small bowl.
3. In a large bowl, cream the shortening and sugar (or juice with the oatmeal).
Beat in the egg and bananas. Gradually add the dry ingredients and mix well.
4. Drop dough by teaspoonfuls 1 ½ inches apart onto ungreased cookie sheet.
5. Bake for 12 minutes until lightly browned. Cool on rack.
You should freeze what cookies your baby won't be able to eat in 5 days.

Infant Cereal Cookies
3 cup (60 ml) blackstrap molasses
3 cup (180 ml) all-purpose flour
3 cup (60 ml) margarine
2 tsp. (2 ml) baking powder
1 egg
2 cups (500 ml) infant cereal, dry
1 tsp. (5 ml) vanilla
3 tbsp. (45 ml) whole milk
Directions:
Preheat oven to 375°F.
Grease cookie sheet.
Lightly cream margarine and molasses together
Mix in egg and vanilla.
In another bowl, mix flour, baking powder, and cereal together, and blend into margarine mixture.
Mix in whole milk. Combine thoroughly.
Drop onto greased cookie sheet, about 2 inches apart.
Bake 10-12 minutes, or until lightly brown
Cool on wire rack.
Makes approximately 2 dozen cookies.
IRON CONTENT: 22 mg per cookie

SUNNY DAY COOKIES
2/3 cup butter or margarine
1 cup lightly packed brown sugar
1 egg
1 teaspoon vanilla
3/4 cup sifted all purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
2 cups infant cereal (any variety)
Directions:
Cream butter and sugar. Beat in egg and vanilla. Mix together flour, soda and Infant cereal. Blend into creamed mixture. Shape into small balls and drop by spoonfuls onto lightly greased baking sheet: flatten with floured fork. Bake 375°F oven for 10-12 minutes. Makes about 3 dozen.

MINI FRUIT PANCAKES
Ingredients:
2 c whole wheat flour
1 c infant cereal
1 T baking powder
1 T brown sugar
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. cinnamon
2-1/2 c partially skimmed milk
1 egg
3 T oil
juice of half a lemon
1/2 c fresh or frozen unsweetened fruits (peaches, strawberries, blueberries)
Instructions:
On a large sheet of waxed paper, combine all dry ingredients, except fruit. In a large bowl, mix milk, egg, and oil and lemon juice. Add solid ingredients to liquid ingredients and stir lightly; carefully fold in fruits. Cook on a preheated and greased skillet for 3 to 4 minutes. Makes about 20 small pancakes.

Elaina's Cookies
Ingredients:
2/3c. Butter, softened
1/2c. Apple sauce
1/2c. White sugar
1.2c. Packed brown sugar
1 egg
1-tsp. Vanilla extract
1c. Dry infant cereal (any variety)
1 cup all purpose flour
1tsp. Baking soda
1tsp. Salt
1/2c. Wheat germ
Directions:
1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Lightly grease or line baking sheets w/ parchment paper.
2. In medium bowl, mix butter applesauce, white sugar, brown sugar, egg, and vanilla. Beat until well combined.
3. In another bowl, infant cereal, flour baking soda, salt, and wheat germ. Add to wet ingredients and mix well.
4. Spoon onto baking sheet; bake for 8 to 10min. at 375 degrees, or until just set. Let cool before storing. Makes 2 ½ dozen.

Teething Biscuits
2 Tablespoons Shortening
1/3 cup sugar
1 Egg (no whites until a year, so you may want to use two yolks)
1tsp Baking powder
1/4 tsp. salt
1 1/2 tsp. Vanilla Extract
1 tsp. water
1 1/2 Cups baby cereal
Directions:
Heat Oven to 300 Degrees F. Cream shortening and sugar together. Add Egg, baking powder, salt, vanilla, and water. Mix until well blended. Gradually stir in cereal. Knead well until smooth. Pat into rectangle (12" x 2 1/2"). Cut into 12 (1-inch) bars. Smooth edges so they will not be sharp. Place on ungreased baking sheet. Bake 20-30 Mins., or until dry. Store in uncovered container overnight. Makes 12 biscuits.

Eggless Baby Teething Biscuits
Ingredients:
1 cup flour
1/2 cup dry infant rice cereal with bananas (or other flavored infant cereal)
1/2 cup dry plain infant rice (or other) cereal
3 tablespoons cooking oil
ice water

Directions:
Preheat oven 425F
Mix flour and cereal.
Gradually stir in oil. Mix a little ice water at a time (start with 1/4 cup) until dough begins to form a ball and pull away from the bowl.
Roll out to the thickness of a cracker on a floured surface and cut into desired shapes.
Bake on an ungreased cookie sheet 10-12 min. or until lightly brown. Cool completely.
Store in an airtight container.


----------



## dolfinluvr (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow! Awesome, thanx!!!


----------



## oneotamama (Apr 23, 2004)

thank you!!!! i have lots of cereal from wic too. i eventually stopped bothering to redeem the voucher w/it on. these recipes are great though


----------



## sarahmae1 (Nov 11, 2002)

You're both welcome! We've been on WIC since ds1 was a baby, so I had lots left over w/ him and now with the baby too. I found these recipes when ds1 stopped eating the cereal.


----------

